# Just acquired



## Hoggedout (Jun 12, 2017)

I just bought a Taurus pt-945 and done a full tear down, it looks
as if it has had very few down the pipe. Haven't shot it yet but will post reviews.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Good luck with your acquisition!


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Good Luck! you'll need it! friends don't let friends buy taurus! jmho:mrgreen:


----------



## Hoggedout (Jun 12, 2017)

I've owned many Taurus handguns, automatics and revolvers. I have never had any issues.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I have had zero issues with my Taurus PT-111 G2, and I think they represent an outstanding value.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

The guys that hate Taurus guns just can't keep their mouths shut. My pt111 9mm has never had an issue in over 5,000 rnds. If you hate Taurus guns then don't troll this sub forum.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hoggedout said:


> I just bought a Taurus pt-945 and done a full tear down, it looks
> as if it has had very few down the pipe. Haven't shot it yet but will post reviews.


Nice! Got any pictures?


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Outlaw said:


> The guys that hate Taurus guns just can't keep their mouths shut. Mt pt111 9mm has never had an issue in over 5,000 rnds. If you hate Taurus guns then don't troll this sub forum.


You mean you have not been affected by the bad batch of trigger safety blades or a faulty recoil assembly or the bad batch of magazine release spring causing magazines to fall out at random? You are very lucky Taurus owner. But if you should eventually suffer from any of the above have fun waiting up to 8 weeks for repair and that is if they have part for repair in stock. Might add that the G2 has one of the worst triggers in the industry. O sorry you may have the PT111 Millennium pro that has been recalled for safety issues.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Livingthedream said:


> You mean you have not been affected by the bad batch of trigger safety blades or a faulty recoil assembly or the bad batch of magazine release spring causing magazines to fall out at random? You are very lucky Taurus owner. But if you should eventually suffer from any of the above have fun waiting up to 8 weeks for repair and that is if they have part for repair in stock. Might add that the G2 has one of the worst triggers in the industry. O sorry you may have the PT111 Millennium pro that has been recalled for safety issues.


Now, now, Outlaw doesn't want anyone to say anything bad about Taurus products. He's actually ordered us to do so. S'matter with you, can't cha' follow orders?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Be nice, guys.
It's his new gun.
He's proud of it.
Let it be, and let him find out for himself.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Man, why can't Folks here let someone enjoy their new firearm, without being a dick? I can't understand why ANYONE would put down the guys choice of firearm. He's proud of his new gun, and comes to a gun forum to post about it, and you guys blow him up. Buying, and owning firearms is a personal preference. Besides... it's not your money being spent. Grow up, and give people a break already!!

I'm pretty sure this site is called "Handgunforum.net", not "Why I hate Taurus.com"!!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

It's not about hating Taurus products, they are what they are. Nor is it about trying to rain on someone's parade. People log onto forums such as this one to find out information about guns both good and bad. This can be a tremendous aid to those who are purchasing their first firearm and really don't know shit about guns. It's kinda' up to those of us who have been around guns for a long time to help them make an informed decision based on our own experience. Obviously there are going to be differing opinions, likes and dislikes. This is not like a Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge type of thing. At least in my opinion the "Big 3" are all about equal in style and reliability. 

Unfortunately Taurus products have been plagued with reliability problems and poor customer service. There's no way to sugar coat that fact. There have been just too many complaints from too many people regarding their products. When it comes to guns, an individual is buying something that their life may one day depend on. People should be aware of the fact that buying a Taurus is indeed a crap shoot. Regardless if there are those who haven't had any issues with them. There are plenty of other firearms that are in the same price range as Taurus but haven't had nearly as many complaints and issues. Obviously any article or post about Taurus brings about the most controversy. Not so with most other brands. That should tell you something right there. 

There's no reason for anyone to be offended because of what they choose to buy. Or offended by the truth. If someone else doesn't like the truck I buy or the brand of gun I carry then so be it. I'm certainly not going to lose any sleep over it. It's chicken shit when compared to all the other issues we as gun owners face politically. But unlike others, if I buy a piece of shit I'm gonna' wanna' tell the world about it. Instead of trying to justify what was a bad decision in the first place.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

desertman said:


> It's not about hating Taurus products, they are what they are. Nor is it about trying to rain on someone's parade. People log onto forums such as this one to find out information about guns both good and bad. This can be a tremendous aid to those who are purchasing their first firearm and really don't know shit about guns. It's kinda' up to those of us who have been around guns for a long time to help them make an informed decision based on our own experience. Obviously there are going to be differing opinions, likes and dislikes. This is not like a Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge type of thing. At least in my opinion the "Big 3" are all about equal in style and reliability.
> 
> Unfortunately Taurus products have been plagued with reliability problems and poor customer service. There's no way to sugar coat that fact. There have been just too many complaints from too many people regarding their products. When it comes to guns, an individual is buying something that their life may one day depend on. People should be aware of the fact that buying a Taurus is indeed a crap shoot. Regardless if there are those who haven't had any issues with them. There are plenty of other firearms that are in the same price range as Taurus but haven't had nearly as many complaints and issues. Obviously any article or post about Taurus brings about the most controversy. Not so with most other brands. That should tell you something right there.
> 
> There's no reason for anyone to be offended because of what they choose to buy. Or offended by the truth. If someone else doesn't like the truck I buy or the brand of gun I carry then so be it. I'm certainly not going to lose any sleep over it. It's chicken shit when compared to all the other issues we as gun owners face politically. But unlike others, if I buy a piece of shit I'm gonna' wanna' tell the world about it. Instead of trying to justify what was a bad decision in the first place.


I agree with pretty much all of your above post. It certainly would be better if someone would come in and ask opinions about different guns prior to purchasing one. I'm not a Taurus fanboy (although I have owned a couple of their revolvers, and they were fine), I probably will never (that's a lonnnng time!!) own 1 of their semi-autos, even though I do have friends who own them, and I've shot theirs. It just bothered me that the guy came in and was obviously pretty proud of his new gun, and it just seemed like he was being treated like an idiot for his choice.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

MoMan said:


> Man, why can't Folks here let someone enjoy their new firearm, without being a dick? I can't understand why ANYONE would put down the guys choice of firearm. He's proud of his new gun, and comes to a gun forum to post about it, and you guys blow him up. Buying, and owning firearms is a personal preference. Besides... it's not your money being spent. Grow up, and give people a break already!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure this site is called "Handgunforum.net", not "Why I hate Taurus.com"!!


Well said.

It would be different if he asked for opinions but he didn't. And to then jump on him like he's an idiot..... Well then there are alot of idiots idiots that have great luck with Taurus guns.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I just read over the comments and there's nowhere any one called anyone an idiot or even implied that they were an idiot because of what they purchased. One poster responded to another by mentioning all of the problems they had with their Taurus. Only because the former told everyone to shut up because they have had no problems with theirs. The response was done in a matter of fact way without any name calling. 

Buying a Taurus or any other product does not make anyone an idiot. Even if the product is not such a good product to begin with. There's probably not a person in the world who hasn't at one time or another bought something that they later on regretted. Some people unfortunately take it too personally by telling others that they have no business voicing their opinions if it's contrary to theirs. This is an open forum and we do have a 1st Amendment right to voice our opinions whether others agree with them or not.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I didn't say anyone called him an idiot. I said he was being treated like he was an idiot for his choice of firearm. We can all agree to disagree on personal choices in firearms, among other things, but all I'm saying is there are better ways to enlighten someone on the potential issues they may face. It's no different than if I came on here and proudly posted that I just bought a new (insert brand) of truck, and guys jumped in and felt the need to tell me about all their problems/issues they've had with that manufacturer. Seems extreme, but it is the same thing.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Amazing comments about what others think of someone buying a Taurus, glad I wasn't a member here when I bought my PT111G2 or I would have missed out a great pistol its performed without issue. Rock solid reliability for less than 250.00.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

The first 5 posts didn't have anything negative to say about Taurus. Post #6 told everyone who doesn't like Taurus products to keep their mouths shut. Post #8 responded to that, probably because they didn't like the tone of Post #6? Quite frankly, I didn't either it was arrogant and condescending. That's what started all of this. If Post #6 hadn't responded in the way they did, I would have stayed out of this altogether.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

desertman said:


> It's not about hating Taurus products, they are what they are. Nor is it about trying to rain on someone's parade. People log onto forums such as this one to find out information about guns both good and bad. This can be a tremendous aid to those who are purchasing their first firearm and really don't know shit about guns. It's kinda' up to those of us who have been around guns for a long time to help them make an informed decision based on our own experience. Obviously there are going to be differing opinions, likes and dislikes. This is not like a Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge type of thing. At least in my opinion the "Big 3" are all about equal in style and reliability.
> 
> Unfortunately Taurus products have been plagued with reliability problems and poor customer service. There's no way to sugar coat that fact. There have been just too many complaints from too many people regarding their products. When it comes to guns, an individual is buying something that their life may one day depend on. People should be aware of the fact that buying a Taurus is indeed a crap shoot. Regardless if there are those who haven't had any issues with them. There are plenty of other firearms that are in the same price range as Taurus but haven't had nearly as many complaints and issues. Obviously any article or post about Taurus brings about the most controversy. Not so with most other brands. That should tell you something right there.
> 
> There's no reason for anyone to be offended because of what they choose to buy. Or offended by the truth. If someone else doesn't like the truck I buy or the brand of gun I carry then so be it. I'm certainly not going to lose any sleep over it. It's chicken shit when compared to all the other issues we as gun owners face politically. But unlike others, if I buy a piece of shit I'm gonna' wanna' tell the world about it. Instead of trying to justify what was a bad decision in the first place.


It's their customer service....that does suck. I am on a Taurus forum, have a Tauri product that does just fine, and most owners are happy with their guns, but not their service experiences. That, and trying to order any parts from Taurus blows too.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey OP, got any pics of that new Taurus you picked up???


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

desertman said:


> The first 5 posts didn't have anything negative to say about Taurus. Post #6 told everyone who doesn't like Taurus products to keep their mouths shut. Post #8 responded to that, probably because they didn't like the tone of Post #6? Quite frankly, I didn't either it was arrogant and condescending. That's what started all of this. If Post #6 hadn't responded in the way they did, I would have stayed out of this altogether.


Excuse me desertman but post 3 clearly said "friends don't let friends buy taurus" is that not negative? And post 6 was me defending how I feel about Taurus haters (who have never shot one) are rude need to keep their opinions to themselves unless asked for it.

You have an opinion about Taurus and that is perfectly fine, the OP posted out of pride, he didn't ask for anyones opinion on his purchase. I ask the moderators to please urge these few haters to please stop what they are doing. In good consceous this needs to be done.

I am a member of alot of forums and have never seen this many hateful and argumentative people ever before.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Outlaw said:


> Excuse me desertman but post 3 clearly said "friends don't let friends buy taurus" is that not negative? And post 6 was me defending how I feel about Taurus haters (who have never shot one) are rude need to keep their opinions to themselves unless asked for it.
> 
> You have an opinion about Taurus and that is perfectly fine, the OP posted out of pride, he didn't ask for anyones opinion on his purchase. I ask the moderators to please urge these few haters to please stop what they are doing. In good consceous this needs to be done.
> 
> I am a member of alot of forums and have never seen this many hateful and argumentative people ever before.


I have owned one. A G2 9mm and speak from experience dealing with a broken trigger safety blade that took Taurus 16 weeks to repair and only had the G2 because my PT111 mill. pro was confiscated by Taurus and had to wait 6 months for the replacement G2. Had to deal with horrible customer service. Had to send gun in for repair on 2 separate occasions . Last repair was for a bad extractor. Total wait time for repairs was 6 months. I think I am entitled to my negative opinion of Taurus.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Livingthedream said:


> I have owned one. A G2 9mm and speak from experience dealing with a broken trigger safety blade that took Taurus 16 weeks to repair and only had the G2 because my PT111 mill. pro was confiscated by Taurus and had to wait 6 months for the replacement G2. Had to deal with horrible customer service. Had to send gun in for repair on 2 separate occasions . Last repair was for a bad extractor. Total wait time for repairs was 6 months. I think I am entitled to my negative opinion of Taurus.


But did he ask for your opinion?


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Outlaw said:


> But did he ask for your opinion?


It was a factual experience that I was letting not only the op know about but anyone else reading this thread . Forums are about information and experience sharing and I will damn well post whatever I want within the forum rules. If you can not take the criticism then you should move on. Wondering why you are speaking on the behalf of the op anyway. Think you should mind your own.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Livingthedream said:


> It was not an opinion it was a factual experience that I was letting not only the op know about but anyone else reading this thread . You should really know the difference between the two before speaking on the behalf of the op . Think you should mind your own.


I was going to respond to Outlaw's latest comments. But you know what? It's just not worth the aggravation.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

desertman said:


> The first 5 posts didn't have anything negative to say about Taurus. Post #6 told everyone who doesn't like Taurus products to keep their mouths shut. Post #8 responded to that, probably because they didn't like the tone of Post #6? Quite frankly, I didn't either it was arrogant and condescending. That's what started all of this. If Post #6 hadn't responded in the way they did, I would have stayed out of this altogether.


I just went back and read it again in chronological order, and you are right. I started following the thread from the beginning, and didn't catch that. I agree, I probably would have sat on the sidelines and just followed the thread as well.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

F.Y.I. I am reading that Taurus is currently re-designing the magazine catch on the G2's. There seems to be an obvious problem with the current ones.It is one thing after another with Taurus.


----------



## walnut1704 (Aug 28, 2016)

The 900 series guns are actually pretty good. I have the 9mm version...a Model 911.


----------



## MarylouMader (Nov 24, 2017)

Looking forward to see photos and range reports


----------

